# Looking to buy a used wave runner



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I am looking to purchase 2-3 used wave runners years 2000- 2013. The first question is do the make a trailer that can haul 3 wave runners? If they don`t than I may need to just get a double trailer and a single trailer.

The next question is, I am looking for wave runners for myself, my 16 year old son and my 21 year old daughter. Which units would you suggest and why?
We are looking for something that will run at least 45 MPH or faster to joy ride, we are not looking to install any fishing racks or anything.

I like the idea of a 4 stroke because I would think that they are more reliable, but what year did they start making them in a 4 stroke? 

I am reading some things about superchargers, did they come stock when they were new? If so are they reliable, and are they expensive to repair when they break? Do they supply a lot more power?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

They do make trailers that can haul more then two. You won't find them to often though. 

Yamaha VX will do what you want. Don't know when they started making them 4stroke. Google will find your answer. 

Fuel injected is better In my opinion. 

Supercharger do come stock on some. They don't provide as much top end as they do acceleration. Maintenance is more. Fuel consumption goes way up. 

Just about any 4stroke will get you 45mph.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

*Looking for used waverunners*



maskale said:


> They do make trailers that can haul more then two. You won't find them to often though.
> 
> Yamaha VX will do what you want. Don't know when they started making them 4stroke. Google will find your answer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input.


----------



## die_hard_hunter85 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have 2 FS if you are interested..

1 2008 Yamaha VX Deluxe 
&
1 2008 Yamaha FX 1000 
(Both have right at 90 hours)

Also comes with a dual aluminum Triton trailer with front storage. Both run perfect and are in used but good condition. The VX was just recently serviced at Mancuso Motorsports in Houston. Both will be sold as a set. We have had our fun with them and ready to move on to different toys. Buying these brand new would cost over 27k. Mine have low hours and are garage kept. I can text more pics if u want them. 

I'm asking $9,500 cash
No trades.

Text 979/482-3954


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a 2013 FX cruiser HO I'm going to sell. I am going to buy a new one. If your interested let me know and maybe we can work out a price.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Bustin Chops said:


> I have a 2013 FX cruiser HO I'm going to sell. I am going to buy a new one. If your interested let me know and maybe we can work out a price.


Its now listed in the classified section under boats for sale


----------

